# how do i set up directtv on demand using hughesnet internet?



## ntbrown

I am semi-capable of some things (set up my wireless network at home), but only because the instructions and software were well written. I am interested in getting directtv on-demand functioning, but have hughesnet internet connection (in a different room than the tv I will use, no no cableing available). I want to get the wireless internet connection to the tv (I have the HD DVR directv machine). Can anyone out there tell me what I need to do? Please be as specific as possible and explain any acronyms as I am a newbie at this. Thanks so much. (And just a note, I am aware of the FAP and will use the 3-6 a.m. time for the downloads.)


----------



## bobnielsen

ntbrown said:


> I am semi-capable of some things (set up my wireless network at home), but only because the instructions and software were well written. I am interested in getting directtv on-demand functioning, but have hughesnet internet connection (in a different room than the tv I will use, no no cableing available). I want to get the wireless internet connection to the tv (I have the HD DVR directv machine). Can anyone out there tell me what I need to do? Please be as specific as possible and explain any acronyms as I am a newbie at this. Thanks so much. (And just a note, I am aware of the FAP and will use the 3-6 a.m. time for the downloads.)


You will need to use a wireless router and some sort of wireless-ethernet bridge (such as a wireless gaming adapter) connected to the DVR. Check this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99327.


----------

